# Wireshark Dessektor in LUA



## RalfKruppa (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit Wireahark und einem LUA Dissektor.
Die auswahl auf einen BEstimmten Port ist kein Problem.

Wenn aber auf diesem Port TCP Daten laufen die keine NUtzdaten haben wird dieses nicht durch den Desektor erkannt.

Kann da jemand helfen ?

tcp_table = DissectorTable.get("tcp.port")
tcp_table:add(23456,myproto)

Gruß Ralf


----------

